# Valvoline Auto Battery Scam - Beware



## Unleaded

ehen you take your Rideshare Vehicle to Valvoline or Jiffy Lube, the technicians do checks on all of your vehicular systems and make replacement recommendations. One such recommendation focuses on your car battery. Be wary of the technician who tests your possibly new battery and comes back with a printout that recommends that you replace your batter and pushes the battery brand that they sell. Before you fall victim to an unneeded expense of a new battery, have your battery checked where you bought it, as A Valvoline tech tested the battery incorrectly (Cranks vs Cokd Cranks). The result you get may be faulty and erroneous and making you think that a battery replacement may be needed when it is not. Be careful of those location and become an educated Rideshare consumer. Pay special attention and compare the tester printouts.


----------



## NOXDriver

Not really a scam.. just stupid employees. Your only fault is that you think its limited to quick change oil places.


----------



## Unleaded

Valvoline techs provided incorrect info based on the difference between Cranking Amps and Cold Cranking Amps. There is nothing wrong with my battery. The Valvoline tech was trying to sell one of their new Interstate or DieHard batteries and replace a perfectly good battery. That’s a scam! Every check their prices on filters and windshield wipers???


----------



## occupant

RockAuto has the best prices on wiper blades and filters and such, though I often order from Amazon for the air and cabin filters because some of them are add-on items and I can save on shipping that way.

Valvoline I only trust to do exactly what I tell them to do. Change the oil. Change the oil filter. I don't need an air filter. Don't test my battery. Don't touch the radiator or transmission. Do top off the washer fluid. Don't touch my tires. I check the pressure myself, and I don't want you touching it. Air pressure on a warm tire is NOT a reliable time to check it. Check it cold, at home, before you drive that day. What, you don't carry a compressor with you? For shame...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000L9AD2U/?tag=ubne0c-20

$60 and you'll never be begging a gas station attendant for change of a twenty to get quarters for some piece of junk that doesn't work anyway. There are plenty of other models that go as cheap as $17 new. This is the one I use (and it's worked WELL for 4 years so far) because I run a roadside assistance company on the side. Yeah, my side gig has a side gig, fight me.


----------

